# Peaking LNB with spectrum analyzer



## Ckesey (Mar 12, 2005)

Just wondering......what methods do you guys use for peak a dish and/or an LNB when using a spectrum analyzer?????? Do you just eye the whole spectrum and try to "eye" where the peeks are the highest and the valleys are the lowest???? I was told by one person to use a dual marker on my analyzer and set it for 20 MHz away (because transponders are 20 MHz away on opposite polarity-40 MHz away on same polarity). Then try to get the greatest distance away from the floor to the peek with the dual marker showing the distance between away. We have a simusat with 10 LNBs looking at CATV satellites and just wondering which methods are better at peaking these feeds.


----------

